# Greetings



## tarabos (Jul 12, 2002)

New here, just wanted to say hello first instead of just jumping into a thread. I used to post sometimes on the old yahoo kenpo board. I recognize some names here from it. Looking forward to some good discussions.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 12, 2002)

Welcome aboard.  You'll find we've got a ton of Kenpo talk here.  

:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 12, 2002)

That was a quick reply...good to see there's a good amount of activity on these boards. From the looks of it, there's quite a lot. Good stuff.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2002)

Welcome aboard! I notice Systema in your profile--be sure to check out our Russian Martial Arts forum as well.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 12, 2002)

yes...i noticed the russian martial arts board. very nice. there are a lot of good resources here. i'm glad it was brought to my attention.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 12, 2002)

I notice a lot of the kenpo people here are employed in some way in the computer field, is this the new trend? Kenpo logic - computer logic, are they the same?  



:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 12, 2002)

i don't really consider myself a computer guy even though i work on one all day. i consider myself and artist...a designer. and i've been studying kenpo before getting into my proffession. just a coincidence i suppose. plus, people who use computers a lot are probably more likely to show up on a forum like this since they are more computer literate than most people. that said, i'm really getting off the kenpo topic here...


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 12, 2002)

Are you still doing Systema or just Kenpo?


:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 12, 2002)

my systema experience is admittedly very limited. i only know what has been shown to me through others who _have_ left kenpo for the most part to do systema. i've enjoyed what i've been shown but it's nowhere near enough to say that i have officially trained in the style. i am thinking of joining up with a few friends that do it to work the stuff some more, particularly the knife work. so to answer the question, kenpo is still my main style, probably always will be for the most part. i don't want to sound like i'm getting tired of kenpo here though...far from it. right now it's tough for me because of lack of training partners, so i do my best with my workouts and what not, and just keep plugging away.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 13, 2002)

tarabos,

I looked, but I can't find kennett square on a map (online).
How far are you from Pittsburgh?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *New here, just wanted to say hello first instead of just jumping into a thread. I used to post sometimes on the old yahoo kenpo board. I recognize some names here from it. Looking forward to some good discussions. *



Glad you're here, just keep your eye out fot the "Goldendragon!" He's luking around here somewheres!


----------



## tarabos (Jul 13, 2002)

pittsburg is a pretty good hike for me. kennett square is pretty small, the only claim to fame it has it that it's the mushroom capital of the world, and we also have logwood gardens. it's about 20 minutes or so from delaware, about 45 minutes south of philly.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 13, 2002)

does seem like the ornry one doesn't he? that's dennis connaster, correct? 

i've enjoyed reading his posts and replies a lot. he gives informative answers that i enjoy reading and usually learn a good bit from.


----------



## Les (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *does seem like the ornry one doesn't he? that's dennis connaster, correct?
> 
> i've enjoyed reading his posts and replies a lot. he gives informative answers that i enjoy reading and usually learn a good bit from. *



Actually, it's Dennis Conatser, not connaster.

Don't worry about it though, he's used to people making that mistake. These days he hardly ever kills anyone over it.

Les


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yep, I'm one of the "hardlys". He took out my wind pipe !:rofl:


----------



## Les (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Yep, I'm one of the "hardlys". He took out my wind pipe !:rofl: *



Luckily, I'm on the other side of the Atlantic.

As Mr Parker would say, "Distance is your best friend"

Les


----------



## tarabos (Jul 13, 2002)

try my last name...taraboletti

i get tons of different versions.

i'll watch my back though from now on


----------



## Les (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *try my last name...taraboletti
> 
> i get tons of different versions.*




It's the same living in England with a French name. (Grihault)

The English can't say it or spell it.

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 14, 2002)

Welcome Matt, don't let these goofballs scare you away.... they just like hearing themselves type.   LOL.....

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Welcome Matt, don't let these goofballs scare you away.... they just like hearing themselves type.   LOL.....
> 
> :asian: *



Oh yeah? Ask him how many bodies he's got hidden away in the desert out there!


----------



## Les (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Welcome Matt, don't let these goofballs scare you away.... they just like hearing themselves type.   LOL.....*




Hey, I'm a professional...

I don't type....I key in!

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 14, 2002)

You are all "Keyed UP" LOL:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Yep, I'm one of the "hardlys". He took out my wind pipe !:rofl: *


You are just lucky he has left your fingers intact.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> You are just lucky he has left your fingers intact. *



Hey, I thought that was your job?


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

No, that would be your legs!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *No, that would be your legs! *



I stand corrected AGAIN!


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I stand corrected AGAIN! *


You won't be "standing" anything if that check doesn't get here soon!:armed:


----------

